# Game #13: Phoenix Suns (10-2) @ New Orleans Hornets (4-8) - 11/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PST
Where: New Orleans Arena - New Orleans, LA
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 111-105 @ Houston Rockets*











*Phoenix Suns (10-2) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* New Orleans Hornets (4-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Darren Collison







[SG] Devin Brown








[SF]Peja Stojakovic









[PF] David West







[C] Emeka Okafor *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Looooooool @ the glasses on Amare ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl: niiiice glasses


I'm amazed those glasses haven't fallen off at least once in a game yet.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

They do fall off, usually whenever people hit him in the head. He uses it to complain to the refs, you can actually see him point at the goggles.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I foresee another notch in the victory column. Three games left and then I win the month! booyakasha!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

52-49, Hornets at the half.


Well, that was a pathetic and uninspired first half. Suns players looked like they didn't want to be there (Especially, first qrter when NO beat them to seemingly every board). This might happen when the team's only played 4 home games.


Both teams are shooting about 40% though. They're 50% from from 3, while Suns are shooting 28%.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We look like crap. We have zero awareness defensively, just completely not moving our feet and staying with people. Frye has a bunch of boards but he is NEVER anywhere near Okafor on the defensive glass and he's just killing us. Put in Lou or someone who's going to put a body on Okafor, good lord. This team sucks but if you give him a hundred chances even a blind squirrel finds a nut.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a moronic team tonight...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just awful. I had a trap game vibe for this game. 

Interesting. Apparently, Suns are now 0-16 on TNT broadcasts dating back to March 18th, 2008 - their last win. 2 preseason games included.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's crazy - what a weird curse that has been put on this team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I bet you they have like a really good winning percentage while being broadcasted on ESPN. They always seem to win on ESPN, or so it seems.


I didn't get to watch the game, and glad I missed it. But wasn't too surprised to see the Suns to have a let down. 82 games, they are going to have a few games like this. 

If they're dropping games like this in mid-season or near the end of the season, then I'll be a little more concerned.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just can't believe that they got outrebounded by 18! Are you kidding me? did anyone crash the boards last night? 4-15!?! Why did Frye keep shooting!?!? I watched for a bit in the first half, and it looked like they just didn't have any intensity and the Hornets had lots. I hate it when the schedule has us play the same team twice within two weeks. It should be against the scheduling rules to do that. It should also be against the rules to have a team travel to play 10 games. yes the Suns had a couple of home games, but they were negated by being a home to road game after being on the road!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I got to watch this game and was disappointed we couldn't match the Hornets. I kept expecting a run that never materialised... Nash needs to shoot lights out. Frye looks ugly so far away from the basket when he is missing. Rebounding was absolutely terrible. Absolutely. We need more close to basket plays for Hill and J-Rich. More nasty dunks.


----------

